

Mind Blowing 3D Optical Illusion [Just stare at it] - tomelders
http://tomelders.com/face.jpg

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I refer you to my earlier comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2395552>

------
tomelders
April Fools.

